# Haplopelma hainanum / Cyriopagopus hainanus substrate and depth



## TechComMike (Sep 16, 2019)

Have ordered one of these ladies (Chinese Black Earth Tiger). Had one long long ago but she was part of this fancy display set-up where for all burrowers I wanted to control the burrow location at the front of the tank glass so did all this prefabricating exercise of a burrow and the spider took to it as hoped. 
Wanting to let the T build her own burrow this time. Seen a nice but not too pricey 8" X 8" by 12" deep tank. Would that be acceptable size with say substrate up to about two-thirds of the depth? Secondly, what do you feel is the best substrate so the spider can create a good solid burrow - don't want it to keep collapsing in on her? Garden soil and Vermiculite mix? Thanks for any input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 16, 2019)

I refer you to to Tom Moran's video on fossorial species housing:





Hope this helps,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechComMike (Sep 16, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> I refer you to to Tom Moran's video on fossorial species housing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 16, 2019)

Always happy to help .

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

